

Show HN: HireGun – for finding online marketing consultants - dohertyjf
http://www/hiregun.co

======
mkal_tsr
The URL is a bit off - [http://www.hiregun.co/](http://www.hiregun.co/)

~~~
dohertyjf
Thanks. My bad.

